# Bilder Überlappen?



## MalibuS (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Kurz vorweg, ich habe eig. 0 Ahnung von Photoshop und benutze PS 5 

Ich würde aber gerne 2 Fotos übereinanderlappen!

Heißt Foto 1 ist nen Schriftzug wo unten rechts ein Schwarzer bereich ist.. in diesem bereich will ich Foto 2 haben... jedoch NUR eine Person die darauf abgebildet ist und sonst nichtsvom Foto!

Wie ist das möglich****

Bei jeder Hilfe bedanke ich mich


----------



## chmee (19. Mai 2011)

http://www.tutorials.de/content/133-basics-01-maske-weicher-rand.html

mfg chmee


----------



## MalibuS (19. Mai 2011)

Danke schonmal für diesen Tipp ) und die Hilfe!

Weiteres Problem! Das hab ich Verstanden! Aber was ist wenn es 2 Unterschiedliche Fotos sind**** wie kriege ich das 2 Foto mit Integriert? Sobald ich auf "Öffnen" gehe und das 2 Foto irgendwie in die Eben 1 kriegen will öffnet der ja gleich ne neue Arbeitsebene****


----------



## Leola13 (19. Mai 2011)

Hai,

Photoshop ist halt ebenenbasiert. 

Ist ja auch nicht weiter schlimm. (Andersherum wäre es schlecht.)

Die "Informationen" aus Bild 2 die du nicht benötigst musst du  mit (am besten ) Ebenenmasken ausblenden.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## MalibuS (19. Mai 2011)

Das hab ich nun garnicht Verstanden ! Hmm


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Freisteller deiner Person erstellen und aus diesem eine Maske machen.
PS 5 sollte schon Masken unterstützen, die Quickmaske gabs auf jedenfalls schon.

Viele Grüße

PS: Infos wie man Freisteller erstellt findest du im Forum oder auch in den Tutorials.


----------



## MalibuS (19. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist immer noch da! Ich versteh das Freisteller Tutorial nichtmal wirklich! Und die Befehle die er nennt gehen bei mir nicht wirklich. 

Ich will ja nur ein Foto von mir Benutzen , wo noch ein Foto (von Ausgeschnittenen Personen) drauf gemacht werden soll.  Ich mache Str + N (Neue Layer) geh auf "Öffnen" Lade ein Bild nun will ich ein zweites Bild in eine Neue Ebene Laden aber wie geht sowas? Ohne das der nen ganz neues "Dokument" startet?

Ich muss ja irgendwie die Person "Ausschneiden" und dann ins andere Bild via Masken usw packen oder?


----------



## smileyml (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn du beide Bilder geöffnet hast und mittels des "Pfeilwerkzeugs" das eine Bild in das andere ziehst, entsteht automatisch eine neue Ebene mit dem Bild.
Idealerweise ziehst du das mit der Personen in das andere.

Grüße Marco


----------



## MalibuS (19. Mai 2011)

Danke sehr  Genau das wollte ich  War ja eig sehr Simple! ^^ jetzt muss ich nur gucken wie ich das Bild Perfekt zugeschnitten kriege  Immer wenn ich kurz vorm Ende bin drück ich ausversehen Doppel Click bei der Maus und er geht direkt zum Startpunkt wo ich den ersten Schnitt angesetzt habe und muss neu Anfangen ;(


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Mai 2011)

Du kannst eine Auswahl auch mit dem Pfadwerkzeug erstellen.
Erstelle einen Pfad und wandel diesen mit der rechten Maustaste (Kontextmenü) in eine Auswahl um.

Falls du die Auswahl aber mit dem Lasso machen möchtest rate ich dir immer mal wieder zwischen drinnen die Auswahl zu schließen und diese dann zu Erweitern. Dazu musst nur die Shift-Taste (dann erschein ein kleines Plus neben deinem Courser) drücken Wenn du die Auswahl erstellst.  

Viele Grüße


----------

